# Marrsy's StrongLifts 5x5 Experiment



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

After allready completing one round of StrongLifts 5x5 arbeit with a bad diet yet still being impressed with the results I have decided to have a little experiment.

I want to try and keep the majority of my training and diet to things pulled from the

Stronglifts Website to see how accurate the information is when strung togeather.

As I should have ample time for my lifting workouts I am going with an older version of Stronglifts that has Dips added in on Bench days and Pull ups/Chin ups added on Deadlift Days. The website states that they were only taken out due to many people on the program not having the time to complete the full workout and this should not be an issue for me. Leaving me with this....

Workout A

Squat 5x5

Bench Press 5x5

Barbell Rows 5x5

Weighted Dips 3x10

Workout B

Squat 5x5

Overhead Press 5x5

Deadlift 1x5

Weighted Chin-ups 3x10

I will be using either the Stronglifts Anabolic Diet or an 8 diet rules based diet.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Progress

PBs @ 1x5

Squat = 92.5kg

Deadlift = 110kg

Bench = 80kg

Overhead Press = 52.5kg

Rows = 70kg

Chin Ups = Body Weight +5kg

Dips = Body Weight + 15kg

Me at the start of my first round of Stronglifts.










Progress after Round 1.

Bodyweight = 87kg > 91kg

Abs = 93cm > 95cm

Arms = 34cm > 35cm

Calf = 41cm > 42cm

Chest = 104cm > 106cm

Thigh = 62cm = 62cm

Squat = 60kg > 87.5kg

Deadlift = 80kg > 100kg

Bench = 60kg > 70kg

Overhead Press = 30kg > 50kg

Rows = 40kg > 65kg

Chin Ups = Body Weight = Body Weight

Dips = Body Weight > Body Weight + 15kg

This is me at the start of this log (25/01/12) on my second round of Stronglifts.




























Progress from Round 2

Squat = 87.5kg > 92.5kg

Deadlift = 100kg>110kg

Bench = 70kg>80kg

Rows = 65kg >70kg

Overhead Press 50kg > 52.5kg

Chin Ups = Body Weight = Body Weight + 5kg

Dips = Body Weight > Body Weight + 10kg


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

What do you think to the anabolic diet pal? Looking into it. Do you see much weight gain whilst cutting fat?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> What do you think to the anabolic diet pal? Looking into it. Do you see much weight gain whilst cutting fat?


I have only been on that diet for Around two weeks with a different training schedule. I can defiantly notice less fat on me but don't know if it's from the diet or the workout.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Fitness*

Workout A

Squat = [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Bench = [email protected], [email protected]

Row = [email protected]

Dips = [email protected]

*Diet*

Meal 1 = Green Tea Extract Pill, Calcium Zinc and Magnesium Pill, Daily Vitamins Pill, 2x Omega 3 Pills, Vitamin C Pill, 30g Mixed Salad, 250g Extra Lean Mince made into burgers, 3 Whole Eggs.

Meal 2 = 140g Chicken, 30g Mixed Salad.

Meal 3 = 140g Chicken, 50g Quark, 30g Broccoli, 30g Mixed Salad, 4 Sticks of Asparagus, Green Tea Extract Pill, Calcium Zinc and Magnesium Pill, Cup of Green Tea.

Meal 4 = 25g Peanut Butter, 25g True Whey, 5g Creatine, 300ml Milk.

Meal 5 = 3 Whole Eggs, 3 Slices of Bacon.

PWO Shake = 50g True Whey, 25g Instant Oats, 5g Creatine, 5g Beta Alanine, 200ml Milk.

Protein = 274

Carbs = 74

Fat = 105

Calories = 2328

Alcohol = None - 14 days since my last drink. (not quitting just trying to cut down)

*Overview*

Man it felt GOOD to be doing Stronglifts again after almost 6 weeks off for various reasons. I'm happy with what I managed to lift as my gains from the last round havent went down too much. I treat today as a find my feet workout so thats why the weight changes on a few lifts to what I feel is ok. My diet today has been pretty good, bit of a mix mash with what I had left in the fridge in Sunderland ate asap before getting the train back to base but it was pretty clean. The calories were low as im trying to get at least 3000 a day but due to traveling 240 miles I think I done good.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Forgot to mension as i'm doing a 13 hour day tomorrow i'm planning on having breakfast before setting off, dinner at work with a fair few snacks and tea when I get back. To help me do this and get my cals up I have packed in my daysack......

1 tin of tuna.

1 tin of mackrel.

2 x 25g of Nuts.

2 x 25g True Whey + 1.5g Beta Alanine and 1 spoon of Peanut butter to make shakes at work.

1 Orange.

2 x Apples.

350g Cottage Cheese.

A packed lunch that consists of Chicken, 3 whole eggs, 30g Broccoli, 3 Asparagus Sticks, 4 Sprouts and 30g Spinich.

and my morning suppliment pills.

Not saying I will eat it all but if I need it then I know its there. I think for my two day shifts this might become the norm for me to try help me stay away from the mess and stay healthy!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Fitness*

Cardio

20 Mins on a Treadmill @[email protected]% Incline

*Diet*

Meal 1 = 4 Whole Eggs, 5 Bacon Slices, 1 Apple, 1 Green Tea Extract Pill, 2 Omega 3 Pills, 1 Daily Vitamin, 1 Vitamin C, 1 Calcium Magnesium and Zinc Pill.

Meal 2 = 25g Nuts, 100g Cottage Cheese, Shake (1.5g Beta Alanine, 25g True Whey, 10g Peanut Butter)

Meal 3 =250g Chicken, 30g Broccoli, 3 sticks Asparagus, 1 Apple, 1 Calcium Magnesium and Zinc Pill, 1 Green Tea Extract Pill, 1 cup of Green Tea.

Meal 4 = 25g Nuts, 2 Whole Eggs, 200g Cottage Cheese, Shake (25g True Whey, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 10g Peanut Butter)

Meal 5 =125g Lean Mince, 250g Rice, 30g Spinich, 2 Spoons EVOO, 1 Spoon Nandos Sauce.

Meal 6 = Shake (50g Whey, 100g Oats, 5g Creatine, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 400ml Milk.

Protein = 331g

Carbs = 222g

Fat =151g

Calories = 3574

Alcohol = none, 15 days since last alcoholic drink.

*Overview*

Well my diet has been more on track of what the Stronglifts website says it should be. It was a challange at times not being sick eating so much but most of it is relativly clean so hopefully it will pay off. I have packed the same stuff as yeasterday into my daysack to eat on my 13 hour shift tomorrow. The run today was harder than I though, not sure if this was down to all the food I have ate or what but something to work on. Lifting day tomorrow and cant wait to see if I can beat 100kg on Deads!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Entry for Friday 27th Jan.

*Fitness*

Workout B

Squat = [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Overhead Press = [email protected], [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlift = [email protected]

Chin-Up = [email protected], [email protected]

*Diet*

Cheat Day

Meal 1 = 3 Whole Eggs, 4 Bacon Slices, 1 Green Tea Extract Pill, 2 Omega 3 Pills, 1 Daily Vitamin, 1 Vitamin C, 1 Calcium Magnesium and Zinc Pill.

Meal 2 = 100g Cottage Cheese, 25g Nuts, 1 Apple

Meal 3 = 150g Prawns, 140g Chicken, 100g Cottage Cheese, 25g Nuts, 1 Cup Green Tea, 1 Calcium Magnesium and Zinc Pill, 1 Green Tea Extract Pill.

Meal 4 = 100g Cottage Cheese, 1 Apple, 25g Whey, 1.5g Beta Alanine.

Meal 5 = Snickers Ice Cream Bar, 1 Cream Scone, 25g Peanut Butter.

Meal 6 = Fish and Chips.

Protein = 236g

Carbs = 200g

Fat = 137g

Calories = 3055

Alcohol = none 16 days with no Alcohol.

*Overview*

Keeping with the structure of my diet from the last two weeks the two day shifts I worked are cheat days, yeasterday was a cheat day but I kept it as clean as I could but today I had a few treats. Back to the streight and narrow tomorrow. Lifting wise I increased my Squat from last time, got my Overhead Press upto a good level and feel I could have reached a new PB with deads 1x5 but my finger injoury started to kick in after two reps so I though I best leave it incase it kicked up properly and effected me like it has been the past two weeks.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Fitness*

Cardio

15 Mins on Treadmill @10kmh/1% Incline

15 Mins on Treadmill Interval Training between 7kmh/10kmh/16kmh/1% Incline.

5 Mins cooldown on the bike at level 10 resistance low RPM.

*Diet*

Meal 1 = 2 Whole Eggs, 200g Mackerel, 1 Green Tea Extract Pill, 2 Omega 3 Pills, 1 Daily Vitamin, 1 Vitamin C, 1 Calcium Magnesium and Zinc Pill.

Meal 2 = 140g Chicken, 100g Cottage Cheese, 2 Spoons Whipped Cream, 30g Spinich, 1 Mandarin, Shake (50g True Whey, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 5g Creatine, 200ml Milk)

Meal 3 = 140g Chicken, 100g Cottage Cheese, 3 Asparagus Sticks, 30g Broccoli, 25g Nuts, 1 Mandarin.

Meal 4 = Shake (50g True Whey, 100g Instant Oats, 10g Creatine, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 500ml Milk), 1 Calcium Magnesium and Zinc Pill, 2 Omega 3 Pills.

Meal 5 = 140g Chicken, 250g Rice, 3 Asparagus Sticks, 30g Brocolli, 1 Spoon Nandos Sauce, Maldon Sea Salt, 25g Nuts, 1 Mandarin.

Protein = 297g

Carbs = 229g

Fat = 108g

Calories = 3075

Alcohol = None, 17 days no Alcohol.

*Overview*

Back to the timed/low Carb diet for 6 days now. Having my Steamer and Omelette maker here and avoiding the mess are helping keep the diet clean but it costs a fair bit to eat like this! I suppose by cutting down on drinking im saving £100-£150 a week that can be added to my diet budget. Fitness wise it felt good to add interval training back into my workout as its been a while since I smashed it. I Plan on increasing the amount of HIIT until I do 5 mins warm up then around 20-25 mins HIIT.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck Marrsy


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Good luck Marrsy


Cheers Tass mate, feels good to be smashing heavy weights again 

Im pretty impressed with how little my lifts have went down over the 6 week break I had from Stronglifts! With any luck I will get some new PBs with the workout today!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Fitness*

Workout A

Squat = [email protected]

Bench = [email protected], [email protected]

Row = [email protected]

Dips = [email protected]+5kg

*Diet*

Meal 1 = 100g Mackerel, 2 Whole Eggs, Shake (50g Whey, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 200ml Milk), 1 Green Tea Extract Pill, 2 Omega 3 Pills, 1 Daily Vitamin, 1 Vitamin C, 1 Calcium Magnesium and Zinc Pill.

Meal 2 = 140g Chicken, 30g Broccoli, 1 Mandarin, 1 Cup of Green Tea, Nandos Sauce, 2 Spoons Whipped Cream, Shake (50g Whey, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 25g Peanut Butter, 2 Spoons EVOO, 200ml Milk)

Meal 3 = 25g Peanut Butter, 140g Chicken, 30g Broccoli, 250g Rice, 1 Calcium Magnesium and Zinc Pill, 1 Green Tea Extract Pill, 2 Omega 3 Pills.

Meal 4 = 140g Chicken, 250g Rice

Meal 5 = Shake (50g Whey, 5g Creatine, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 200ml Milk)

Protein = 302g

Carbs = 216g

Fat =117g

Calories = 3132

Alcohol = none, Resisted for 18 Days, being stuck on base helps alot!

*Overview*

Pretty good day workout wise, got a new PB with bench, and also beat Rows and Dips from last time by 5kg each. Diet wise it hasnt been too bad, a little bit shake heavy today due to lack of food in my fridge but I have kept my calories up and kept my macros around abouts where I want them.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Whipped cream !?!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Whipped cream !?!


I have it left over from when I was planning on doing Keto 

Barly any left now.


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Good luck on this....subbed


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

bally said:


> Good luck on this....subbed


Cheers Pal


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Fitness*

Cardio

20 mins interval training on treadmill @7kmh/10kmh/[email protected]% Incline.

10 mins on the Crosstrainer cooldown.

*Diet*

Meal 1 = 3 Whole Eggs, 4 Slices of Bacon, 1 Green Tea Extract Pill, 2 Omega 3 Pills, 1 Daily Vitamin, 1 Vitamin C, 1 Calcium Magnesium and Zinc Pill.

Meal 2 = 140g Chicken, 1 Orange, 100g Cottage Cheese, Shake (50g True Whey, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 25g Peanut Butter, 200ml Milk)

Meal 3 = 125g Lean Mince, 150g Lamb, 100g Cottage Cheese, 1 Mandering, 1 Yogurt, 3-g Broccoli, 1 Cup Green Tea.

Meal 4 = Shake (50g True Whey, 5g Creatine, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 1 Banana, 200ml Milk) 1 Cup Green Tea.

Meal 5 = 140g Chicken, 250g Rice, 100g Cottage Cheese.

Protein = 313g

Carbs = 189g

Fat = 118g

Calories = 3096

Alcohol = none, 19 days with no beer now! 

*Overview*

I enjoyed smashing a full interval workout and forgot how good it feels at the end. The diet is geting a bit boring so I got some Lamb and some Lean Beef to try add something new. Tomorrow should be a rest day but I think I will smash Workout B and save the rest day until my day shift rotates round as im always hanging out my **** by the time I get back to base.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How do you do those intervals Marrsy ?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> How do you do those intervals Marrsy ?


3 min @ 10kmh

1 min @ 16kmh

1 min @ 10kmh

Gets me upto my 5 min warm up then I just repete the following.

30 seconds-1 min @ 16kmh

30 seconds @ 7 kmh

30 seconds -1 min @ 10 kmh

I will work this up gradually and take out the 7kmh part until im back doing ideally a warm up then 1 min at 18kmh then 1 min at 12kmh for 30 mins total. Not sure if this will be possable on non weights days with all the squats but I will give it a bash.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Fitness*

Workout B

Squat = [email protected]

Overhead Press = [email protected]

Deadlift = [email protected]

Chin-Up = [email protected]

*Diet*

Been sick most of today so havent been keeping much down.

*Overview*

Feel like **** today, been sick a few times but still managed to hit the gym. Been looking into changing to PHAT Training to mix strength and Hypertrophy and changing to the Anabolic/keto style diet. Managed to get my Squats back upto 87.5kg though.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Fitness*

Cardio

20 Mins Interval training on Treamill at 1% Incline between 7kmh/10kmh/16kmh

20 Mins on Cross-Trainer at level 10 intensity.

30 Mins walking.

*Diet*

Meal 1 = 4 Bacon Slices, 3 Whole Eggs.

Meal 2 = 100g Cottage Cheese, Shake (50g Whey, 2 Sprey EVOO, 1.5g Beta Alanine) 1 Green Tea Extract Pill, 2 Omega 3 Pills, 1 Daily Vitamin, 1 Vitamin C, 1 Calcium Magnesium and Zinc Pill, 1 Cup of Green Tea.

Meal 3 = 100g Gottage Cheese, 150g Grapes, 100g Tuna, 150g Prawns, 4 Spoons Mayo, 30g Rocket Salad, 1 Tomato, 1/4 Bell Pepper, 1 Chilli, 3 Sticks Asparagus, 1 Cup Green Tea, 1 Calcium Magnesium and Zinc Pill, 1 Green Tea Extract Pill.

Meal 4 = Shake (1 Banana, 50g Whey, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 5g Creatine) 140g Chicken, 30g Broccoli.

Meal 5 = 140g Chicken, 100g Cottage Cheese, 30g Broccoli, 2 Whole Eggs, 25g Peanut Butter.

Protein = 300

Carbs = 86

Fat = 92

Calories = 2355

Alcohol = 21 days with no Alcohol

*Overview*

Decided to try focus on getting my abs out, get that tick in the box so I can set goals on other things and stick to them. I will try and keep to a ~2400 cals, ~100g Fat, ~90g Carbs, ~ 270g Protein through out the cut. Workout wise the cardio today was good but my body was screaming to give it a days rest. Still going to try make it until my dayshifts kick in on Friday before having a rest day though.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Fitness*

Workout B

Squat = [email protected], [email protected]

Overhead Press = [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Deadlift = [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Chin-Up = [email protected] + 5kg, 1x5 @Bodyweight + 5kg.

Cardio

5 mins on cross trainer warm up.

5 mins on cross trainer cool down.

*Diet*

Meal 1 = 140g Chicken, 2 Whole Eggs, 25g Peanut Butter, 1 Banana, 1 Cup of Green Tea, Daily Suppliment Tablets.

Meal 2 = 140g Chicken, 100g Prawns, 30g Rocket Salad, 1/4 Bell Pepper, 4-g Carrots, 1 Chilli, 1 cup green Tea.

Meal 3 = 140g Chicken, 30g Brocolli, 1 Apple, 125g Rice, 2 Spoons Whipped Cream, 1 Cup Green Tea.

Meal 4 = 280g Chicken, 3 Sticks Asparagus, 30g Brocolli.

Meal 5 = Shake (50g Whey, 5g Creatine, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 6 Spreys EVOO.)

Protein = 252g

Carbs = 88g

Fat = 68g

Calories = 1954

Alcohol = none 22 days with out and going strong.

*Overview*

Well I smashed the gym today, broke all PBs so im pretty chuffed, might not have done as many sets as I should have but I was determains to make gains on deads today so I tried to save myself. tryed a few 1 reps until I found something that felt like a challange. Diet wise I have only just realised that I have ate 700g of Chicken today.....best work on mixing that up a bit. Also today I dropped my eggs and smashed all but 2 so I was fairly low on fats, could have topped it up with Peanut Butter but is getting pretty boring so took a day off.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just realised I done workout B today when it should have been workout A but **** it, I made some pretty good gains


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Starting to get strong here Marrsy..Nice work mate !


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheers Tass, if all goes to plan I should be lifting man weights soon! 

Decided to swap from 5x5 to 3x5 though as I have allready completed one round of stronglifts and the plan on the stronglifts website says to follow it like this....

StrongLifts 5x5

StrongLifts 3x5

StrongLifts 1x5

Madcow 5x5

StrongLifts 5x5 Advanced

I'm hoping only having to focus on 3 sets will help me smash it and get my PBs up even faster


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Cheers Tass, if all goes to plan I should be lifting man weights soon!
> 
> Decided to swap from 5x5 to 3x5 though as I have allready completed one round of stronglifts and the plan on the stronglifts website says to follow it like this....
> 
> ...


looking good mate!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Fitness*

Workout A

Squat = [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Bench = [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Row = [email protected]

Dips [email protected]+10kg

Cardio

10 mins warmup on Crosstrainer.

30 mins fast walking.

*Diet*

Meal 1 = 140g Chicken, 30g Broccoli, 3 Asparagus Sticks, Shake (50g Whey, 25g Peanut Butter, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 5g Creatine, 4 Spoons EVOO, 1 Spoon Honey), Morning Suppliment tablets.

Meal 2 = 100g Cottage Cheese, 1 Mandarin.

Meal 3 = 280g Chicken, 30g Green Peas, 3 Asparagus Sticks, 3 Whole Eggs, 1 Banana, Afternoon Suppliment Tablets.

Meal 4 = 200g Mackerel, 1 Mandarin, Shake (25g Whey in water)

PWO Shake = 50g Whey, 5g Creatine, 5g Beta Alanaine, 1 Banana, 25g Peanut Butter, 1 spoon Honey, 4 Spoons EVOO.

Protein = 277g

Carbs = 91g

Fat = 102g

Calories = 2388

Alcohol = none 25 days without!

*Overview*

Well I took yeasterday and the day before off as rest days as it I has been smashing the gym and handnt had a rest day in over a week. Back on form today though, I forgot to take Shakes with Creatine and Beta Alananine in on my rest days so I have upped the intake today. I broke new PBs again today, I was trying to go for 3x5 training but Bench just kept getting better and better so I tried for a fourth set of [email protected] but feel short. Happy with todays lifting and glad to be back on the streight and narrow of my diet!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Watching closely! Good luck. Heard great things about this program. I've never done it myself, but some of the sets/rep ranges are in the routine I follow.


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Also on strong lifts... Have been for a few months and have to say I'm definitely a big supporter of it!

I'll subscribe to this and see how you progress. Good luck bro!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheers guys


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Fitness*

Cardio

20 mins on the [email protected]/1%incline.

20 mins on the Crosstrainer @lv10 Resistance.

5 mins cool down on the bike.

*Diet*

Meal 1 = 2 Whole Eggs, 4 Bacon Strips

Meal 2 =1 mandarin, shake (50g Whey, 25g Peanut Butter, 5g Creatine, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 4 Spoons EvOO)

Meal 3 = 140g Chicken, 100g Cottage Cheese, 1 Banana

Meal 4 =140g Chicken, shake (50g whey, 25g Peanut butter)

PWO Shake =50g Whey, 25g Peanut butter, 5g Creatine, 1.5g Beta Alanine, Maldon sea salt, 1 spoon Honey, 1 banana)

Protein = 257g

Carbs = 103g

Fat = 94g

Calories = 2289

Alcohol = none

*Overview*

I didn't sleep well last night at all due to landing a busy nightshift, drank too much green tea to stay awake so couldn't get to sleep today either.....anyway Diet has been good and I took it pretty steady with the gym with no intervals due to lack of sleep. Really looking forward to Deads and OHP tomorrow! Going to get a new PB!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Fitness*

Workout B

Squat = Not done.

Overhead Press = 1 x 55kg, 3x5 @50kg

Deadlift = [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Chin-Up = 2x10

*Diet*

Meal 1 = 250g Cottage Cheese, 1 Mandarin

Meal 2 = 280g Chicken, 1 Banana, 150g Grapes, 1 cup green tea.

Meal 3 = 150g Prawns, 25g Peanut Butter

Meal 4 = Steak dinner with carrot cake dessert.

PWO Shake = 50g Whey, 25g Peanut Butter, 6 Spoons EVOO, 5g Creatine, 5g Beta Alanine, Maaldon Seasalt.

Macros not recorded as I dont know the Steak Dinner.

Protein =

Carbs =

Fat =

Calories =

Alcohol =

*Overview*

Today hasnt been too good, the mess had a steak night and that pretty much never happens here so over ate there but I wasnt too fussed about that. Fitness wise I was trying to smash my PB on deadlift, got upto 120kg and new there was more to get out of me so went upto 125kg instead of 122.5kg and only managed 3 reps. I set myself a goal of repping it for 5 next time though instead of lowering the weight. I tried to get my OHP upto 55kg today but its too heavy for now, went down to [email protected] instead of 52.5kg as I was feeling mega drained, couldent get on the squat rack as there were people using it and im on a bit of a downer today so couldent be bothered waiting around for them to finish.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Any updates Marrsy ?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Havent got much time to get on here the past week or so mate, work has a lot going on right now. Still working out alot though!

kept my squat above 100kg but im starting to lose strength due to being on a cutting diet my deads have gone from 125kg down to 115kg but not sure if the long hours at work have something to do with that aswell! Lost 3kg in 10 days though so im happy with that


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

C'mon Marsy, i am a fan of Stronglift and i am doing it too (with some variations anyway)

;-)


----------

